# Burnout



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There is an excellent thread about burn out in the intermediate / target archery forum today:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2419316

I think many archers who frequent the CC forum often don't go there, but it's worth a read, even if only for future reference.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks aread it was a great read i would have missed that one because i have been avoiding the on going . ron-eplc fight going on over the b.t :fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------

